# Film showing future of service



## mickylong (Mar 3, 2006)

I have a slightly unusual request for a forum like this but thought no better group of folks would be able to help me.

I'm looking for film clips that show what the future of product service and maintenance might look like.  Things like robots performing services that are human service elements today, automated machine repair, etc.  

Any suggestions would be most appreciated.

--ml


----------



## ravenus (Mar 3, 2006)

You're looking for free-for-use film clips? I wonder if anyone here has access to that kind of stuff.


----------



## mickylong (Mar 3, 2006)

Would be willing to license as well since this is for a business purpose.  Just need some ideas on where to start.


----------



## chrispenycate (Mar 3, 2006)

Do you need this on 35mm film, 16 mm, video (if so on which video standard?)

When we use stock shots, we generally work with an interational firm called "The Image Bank" (largely because they're represented in Switzerland) and googling "image bank" film got me them and a couple of others, so it seems to be a standard term.
Still, I have no idea how much it costs, or the licensing arrangements: I've only ever been on the technical side.


----------

